
Typy – type checking library for JavaScript with a 'sweeter' syntax - flexdinesh
https://github.com/flexdinesh/typy
======
joncampbelldev
For the nested object traversal, is there a reason this uses string based
paths instead of array based? Dynamic path building via string concatenation
feels messy.

Seems like there may be a performance hit too with all the string operations
inside 'utils/getNestedObject'. Probably not an issue for messing around in
small amounts of data, but using this to manipulate a big server response
could run into issues.

